# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fehlender roter Faden war Herausforderung



## Darkmoon76 (10. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fehlender roter Faden war Herausforderung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fehlender roter Faden war Herausforderung*


----------



## Frullo (10. April 2019)

Wow, das finde ich mal ein Eingeständnis: Das man die Verfilmung einer Trilogie beschlossen hat, ohne bereits eine übergreifende Story im Kopf zu haben... Nicht irgendwelche aneinandergereihte Filme, nicht ein Sequel, der aus einem gelungenen Original entsteht, nein... eine Trilogie! 

Die erste Schelte sollte hier an Kennedy gehen, die sowas überhaupt akzeptiert hat: Sie hat lange genug für und mit dem Bärtigen gearbeitet, um eine Ahnung zu haben, wie man es richtig macht. Genauso hätte es Kasdan besser wissen müssen. 

Das ist als ob man die Gleise legt während hinter einem der Zug schon fährt...

Aber wer weiss, vielleicht gelingt JJA tatsächlich sein Meisterstück und er rettet, was eigentlich gar nicht zu retten ist...


----------



## Enisra (10. April 2019)

ja gut
man merkt schon wer die alten Filme gesehen hat, weil der Rote Faden der von ANH ausging, hui war der Dick, amerikanische Forscher haben den erste letzt mit einem Rastertunnelmikroskope feststellen können


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. April 2019)

> Abrams erklärt, dass es für die Sequel-Trilogie von Star Wars absolut keine Struktur gab und dies die Arbeit enorm erschwerte.



Und diese fehlende Struktur ist einer der Gründe warum Episode 8 storytechnisch versagt. 
Die gesamte Geschichte, zumindest in grobe Zügen, hätte bereits vor dem Drehen von Episode 7 stehen müssen. Abrams hatte offensichtlich komplett andere Vorstellungen als Johnson und dass da keinerlei Absprache bestand ist überraschend unprofessionell.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (10. April 2019)

Hat hier jemand Anthem gesagt?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. April 2019)

Nach Episode 7 dachte ich noch so: "war jetzt zwar ein bisschen wirr, aber die werden sicher einen Plan haben, wo das alles hinführen soll." Nach Episode 8 erkannte ich: "Nein, offenbar haben sie den nicht."

Nun habe ich das schwarz auf weiß. Anders als Mr. Abrams glaube ich allerdings nicht, dass da noch etwas zum Guten wenden lässt.  Mit der nächste Trilogie vielleicht. Ich finde es geradezu haarsträubend, dass der größte Unterhaltungskonzern der Welt, das wertvollste intellektuelle Eigentum des Planeten erwirbt und dann planlos daran herumpfuscht.


----------



## Frullo (11. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut
> man merkt schon wer die alten Filme gesehen hat, weil der Rote Faden der von ANH ausging, hui war der Dick, amerikanische Forscher haben den erste letzt mit einem Rastertunnelmikroskope feststellen können



Muss schon schmerzen, wenn die OT in allen Belangen dem Disney-Pfusch überlegen ist, was?


----------



## RoteGarde (11. April 2019)

Lasst sie einfach alle sterben und gut ist.


----------



## Orzhov (11. April 2019)

Er sollte sich lieber ausschließlich darauf konzentrieren diese Trilogie zu beenden, damit man sie vergessen kann. 

Die anderen beiden sind inzwischen so lange her, da ist es inzwischen einfach besser die offenen Fragen unbeantwortet zu lassen.


----------



## Frullo (11. April 2019)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Er sollte sich lieber ausschließlich darauf konzentrieren diese Trilogie zu beenden, damit man sie vergessen kann.
> 
> Die anderen beiden sind inzwischen so lange her, da ist es inzwischen einfach besser die offenen Fragen unbeantwortet zu lassen.



Du hast hier etwas auf den Punkt gebracht, dessen ich mir bis jetzt gar nicht bewusst war: Ich warte doch tatsächlich auf IX - nicht weil ich wissen will, wie diese "Trilogie" zu ende geht, sondern weil ich dieses traurige Kapitel der Star Wars Geschichte endlich ad acta legen will.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. April 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du hast hier etwas auf den Punkt gebracht, dessen ich mir bis jetzt gar nicht bewusst war: Ich warte doch tatsächlich auf IX - nicht weil ich wissen will, wie diese "Trilogie" zu ende geht, sondern weil ich dieses traurige Kapitel der Star Wars Geschichte endlich ad acta legen will.



Aber Disney-Star Wars geht ja trotzdem weiter, also mal abwarten was dann noch kommt 
Ich habe durchaus Interesse an Episode 9, weil ich gespannt bin wie Abrams diese Aufgabe meistert. Liegt vllt auch daran, dass ich seine Episode 7 eigentlich mag, trotz einiger Schwächen. Imo hätten viele Kritikpunkte von Episode 7 durch die Sequels behoben werden können. Dass beide Regisseure ihr eigenes Ding machen wollten und nicht über Folgewerke nachgedacht haben, hat diese Hoffnung natürlich unmöglich gemacht.
Laut den bisherigen Berichten macht es aber den Anschein, dass Abrams selbst nicht so zufrieden mit Johnsons Richtung ist, vllt schafft er es ja dementsprechend einiges rückgängig zu machen.


----------



## Frullo (11. April 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber Disney-Star Wars geht ja trotzdem weiter, also mal abwarten was dann noch kommt



Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen Disney - mir gefällt nur nicht, wie sie die Skywalker-Saga weiterentwickelt haben. Daher hoffe ich wirklich, dass diese mit IX ihren Abschluss findet und man anschliessend neue Geschichten mit komplett neuen Charakteren entwickelt, deren Bezug zu den existierenden Werken höchst lose ausfallen. Die Locations, die Macht, meinetwegen der ganze "historische" Hintergrund darf da durchaus mit - schliesslich soll es sich immer noch wie ein und dasselbe Universum anfühlen. Aber auf sämtliche persönliche Bezüge auf (zumindest die meisten) Charaktere der Hauptsaga, würde ich persönlich gerne verzichten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. April 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber auf sämtliche persönliche Bezüge auf (zumindest die meisten) Charaktere der Hauptsaga, würde ich persönlich gerne verzichten.



Zumindest die beiden Trilogien von den GoT-Machern und Johnson scheinen dir diesen Wunsch ja zu erfüllen 
Vllt war Solo als Warnschuss genug, um Disney dazu zu bewegen mehr unabhängig von den alten Filmen zu entwickeln. Die vielen geplanten Spin-Offs scheinen ja auch erstmal auf Eis zu liegen.


----------



## Orzhov (11. April 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du hast hier etwas auf den Punkt gebracht, dessen ich mir bis jetzt gar nicht bewusst war: Ich warte doch tatsächlich auf IX - nicht weil ich wissen will, wie diese "Trilogie" zu ende geht, sondern weil ich dieses traurige Kapitel der Star Wars Geschichte endlich ad acta legen will.



Gern geschehen. Wobei ich mich nicht drauf verlassen würde, dass das nächste Kapitel besser wird. Aussagen wie "Wir freuen uns schon auf den Hass der Fans" erzeugen zwar Aufmerksamkeit, hinterlassen aber einen Nachgeschmack. Vielleicht ist es ein Zeichen von Charakterschwäche, vielleicht ist es gut kalkuliert um Outrage zu erzeugen, vielleicht wird das Werk an sich so mau das dieses Methoden notwendig sind? Wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. April 2019)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Wobei ich mich nicht drauf verlassen würde, dass das nächste Kapitel besser wird. Aussagen wie "Wir freuen uns schon auf den Hass der Fans" erzeugen zwar Aufmerksamkeit, hinterlassen aber einen Nachgeschmack.



Du weißt aber schon, dass das ein Witz war? PCGames hat das missverständlich gepostet im Original-Artikel war dieser Spruch einer von mehreren Witzen der beiden GoT-Produzenten. Die haben auch über eine Origin-Story von Captain Phasma gewitzelt.


----------



## Frullo (11. April 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Zumindest die beiden Trilogien von den GoT-Machern und Johnson scheinen dir diesen Wunsch ja zu erfüllen
> Vllt war Solo als Warnschuss genug, um Disney dazu zu bewegen mehr unabhängig von den alten Filmen zu entwickeln. Die vielen geplanten Spin-Offs scheinen ja auch erstmal auf Eis zu liegen.



Solo - den fand ich ja nicht mal so schlecht. Er hatte einfach das Pech, so kurz nach VIII zu erscheinen. Aber ehrlich gesagt kann ich auch auf Spin-Offs die auf bekannte Charaktere basieren verzichten, seien dies nun Boba Fett, Lando oder sonst wer.


----------



## Frullo (11. April 2019)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Wobei ich mich nicht drauf verlassen würde, dass das nächste Kapitel besser wird. Aussagen wie "Wir freuen uns schon auf den Hass der Fans" erzeugen zwar Aufmerksamkeit, hinterlassen aber einen Nachgeschmack. Vielleicht ist es ein Zeichen von Charakterschwäche, vielleicht ist es gut kalkuliert um Outrage zu erzeugen, vielleicht wird das Werk an sich so mau das dieses Methoden notwendig sind? Wird die Zeit zeigen.



Es wird ja eben kein "nächstes" sondern ein "neues" Kapitel, schon das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Was die Aussage der GoT-Macher betrifft: Es wird sich zeigen, wie gut sie tatsächlich sind, wenn eben kein Source-Material vorliegt - man hat ja schon bei der letzten GoT-Staffel gemerkt, dass sie dann nicht mehr ganz so... gewitzt rüberkommen...


----------



## Orzhov (11. April 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es wird ja eben kein "nächstes" sondern ein "neues" Kapitel, schon das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Was die Aussage der GoT-Macher betrifft: Es wird sich zeigen, wie gut sie tatsächlich sind, wenn eben kein Source-Material vorliegt - man hat ja schon bei der letzten GoT-Staffel gemerkt, dass sie dann nicht mehr ganz so... gewitzt rüberkommen...



Nächstes Kapitel im Sinne der neuen Trilogie. Bin auch nicht davon überzeugt, dass sie es im Zeitraum der alten Republik ansiedeln wollen. Mir hätte es eher gefallen, hätte man sich eine Epoche gegriffen die noch nicht behandelt wurde.


----------



## Frullo (11. April 2019)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Nächstes Kapitel im Sinne der neuen Trilogie. Bin auch nicht davon überzeugt, dass sie es im Zeitraum der alten Republik ansiedeln wollen. Mir hätte es eher gefallen, hätte man sich eine Epoche gegriffen die noch nicht behandelt wurde.



Wäre es nach mir gegangen, hätte ich - von Anfang an (also ab Übernahme Disney) - die Uhr mindestens 1000 Jahre in die Zukunft gestellt, wo die Ereignisse rund um den Kampf zwischen Rebellen und Imperium längst zur Vergangenheit gehören und das meiste nur noch Sagen und Mythen sind.


----------



## Siriuz (11. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut
> man merkt schon wer die alten Filme gesehen hat, weil der Rote Faden der von ANH ausging, hui war der Dick, amerikanische Forscher haben den erste letzt mit einem Rastertunnelmikroskope feststellen können



Dich hat man auch zu heiß gebadet oder?


----------



## Malifurion (11. April 2019)

Ein millionenschweres Projekt, ein Milliardenkonzern hinter dem Ganzen und die Dödels kriegen es nicht auf die Reihe eine vernünftige Trilogie zu planen...


----------



## Pollit (24. April 2019)

"während Abrams hoffte, innerhalb der kurzen Zeit ein gutes Script auf die Beine stellen zu können."

"Abrams erklärt, dass es für die Sequel-Trilogie von Star Wars absolut keine Struktur gab und dies die Arbeit enorm erschwerte"

was wirklich erinnerungswürdiges brauchen wir also nicht erwarten


----------

